
Google Pregel Graph Processing - LiveTheDream
http://horicky.blogspot.com/2010/07/google-pregel-graph-processing.html
======
Anon84
Is there any available implementation of this (like Hadoop for MapReduce)?

~~~
jplewicke
There's an Apache incubator project to develop one: Apache Hama at
<http://incubator.apache.org/hama/> . It's still in pre-alpha, and I haven't
been able to find a way to see the source code.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I have looked at this a few times - nothing but some hopeful ideas.

It would be great to have a solid open source implementation, like we have
Hadoop for map-reduce infrastructure.

------
chrispine
This guy needs to get a native speaker to proofread his writing for him.

------
ableal
Back in May: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327774>

In that discussion, abeppu mentioned a June conference featuring a Pregel
paper (<http://www.sigmod2010.org/program_sigmod.shtml#res3> ). However, it
does not seem to be online.

